# New to forum



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all,
I'm sailing my boat from Oregon to Washington area this June and am interested in talking to other Washington sailors. I'd love to hear from those who have made the sail from Oregon north and from those who can offer info about the Washington/Canadian cruising grounds. I'll also be looking for moorage north of Seattle and will appreciate any help in finding a place.
Thanks,
Howard


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Howard,
Welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Howard. All I can tell you about West Coast sailing is that it's easier to go north to south, than south to north. There are though, many from that area that can give you more precise advise.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome aboard!


----------



## POLKA247 (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome Howard,
I have made the trip north and south for the last five years on a 35' sailboat, based out of Astoria. We convinced the skipper to do the Oregon Off Shore this year. Due to surgery I, was ground support. The crew reported duldrums during the day and white knuckles spinnaker runs all night. Damn! I missed a good time. 
Trip north has been a mixed bag from beam to stern reaches to 2nd looking at the 3rd reef in the main. Headed south has always been easy going.
I can recommend the "GUNKHOLING" books are very helpful.


----------

